# Any serious food dehydrator people here?



## Lin19687 (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone have a dehydrator that isn't one of the small Walmart round kind?
Like one of the larger 9+ sheets, maybe not the Excalibur but an off brand name?

I have the round one, which is fine but I would like one that is Square and has more flexibility in Temp and timer.  The round Walmart one doesn't have that.

I am searching on Amazon and I see Gourmia and Magic Mill brands and wonder if they are just as good.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 25, 2019)

I have an Excalibur after going thru 3 of the round ones.  I have never heard of the brands you are talking about though.  I love my Excalibur and feel its worth every penny I spent on it.  it doesn't have a timer on it so I don't know how needed a feature that is.  I would imagine you would still have to watch things.  you get so much more in the square ones and with the fan being in the back it gets at all the food evenly.  in my opinion with dehydrators you get what you pay for

have you ever done dehydrated yogurt?  people I make that for love it.  the apples are close to ready so I will be dehydrating apples--people really love those too


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2019)

I also love my Excalibur and also think it is worth every penny. My daughter who accidentally, yeah right, packed it when she moved, so now it is my Ex. Not having a timer has never been an issue for me either, and it does have temp control. I would not buy any other


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a square one can't remember the brand.  Like it a lot.  I've not ever used the timer on it.   I like to dehydrate veggies (for soups etc) and make jerky.  Have also done some fruit.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2019)

Yay, I can't afford  the $$ one right now but will look at the others that amazon has
thanks all


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 28, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a square one can't remember the brand.  Like it a lot.  I've not ever used the timer on it.   I like to dehydrate veggies (for soups etc) and make jerky.  Have also done some fruit.



if you like yogurt you should try dehydrating that.  I usually buy a strawberry pail of it.  it comes out like taffy.
I gotta say the square ones are so great cuz you can fit so much more on the trays and with the fan in back it blows across all the food instead of having to work upwards thru everything.
I did enough onions last summer for a few years and every once in a while still get a whiff of onions in the garage


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> if you like yogurt you should try dehydrating that.  I usually buy a strawberry pail of it.  it comes out like taffy.
> I gotta say the square ones are so great cuz you can fit so much more on the trays and with the fan in back it blows across all the food instead of having to work upwards thru everything.
> I did enough onions last summer for a few years and every once in a while still get a whiff of onions in the garage


I make my own yogurt in my instant pot.  Might have to give that a shot.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2019)

Taffy Yogurt ???
Can you use store bought fruit yogurt?
Darn it you all are making this hard for me NOT to buy one


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 28, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Taffy Yogurt ???
> Can you use store bought fruit yogurt?
> Darn it you all are making this hard for me NOT to buy one



I only use store bought for it--I make my own yogurt in my insta pot too but  I only like it with strawberry yogurt from the store--it might just be me though


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2019)

Darn it, now I have to buy it NOW ! lol


----------



## MGM (Aug 28, 2019)

PROTIP: do not put nuts to dehydrate and then move the dehydrator outside because it's too hot in the house.....


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 29, 2019)

MGM said:


> PROTIP: do not put nuts to dehydrate and then move the dehydrator outside because it's too hot in the house.....


What Giant Squirrel came to your house ?
LOL

Hmmm speaking of outside.  Anyone ever put it on the deck/desk table during good weather due to the heat inside issue?  I don't mean in the rain or dead of winter.  Just wonder if there were any issues... other then attracting wildlife


----------



## beckster51 (Aug 29, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I only use store bought for it--I make my own yogurt in my insta pot too but  I only like it with strawberry yogurt from the store--it might just be me though


How do you store your dehydrated yogurt?  Frig?  Freezer?  I am very intrigued.  I would never have thought about dehydrating yogurt!


----------



## GypsySoul (Aug 29, 2019)

I have two non brand name Excaliber square dehydrators and have used them for many years.  I have a friend with a the real deal and compared to the price I can't find a whole lot of difference.  Just make sure that there is a fan in the back and that it has temp control.  I just could not afford the price.  I have dehydrated so much from meats, herbs, and fruit leathers, all with great success.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 29, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> What Giant Squirrel came to your house ?
> LOL
> 
> Hmmm speaking of outside.  Anyone ever put it on the deck/desk table during good weather due to the heat inside issue?  I don't mean in the rain or dead of winter.  Just wonder if there were any issues... other then attracting wildlife



it doesn't put out that much heat---the only time I move mine to the garage is when I am doing onions or mushrooms


----------



## Sultana (Aug 29, 2019)

I am getting ready to buy one. I am looking at the Excalibur or one like that. Don't know anything about the process but I have bought a couple of books to help me along the way. I have a lot of shtf preppy in me lol.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 29, 2019)

beckster51 said:


> How do you store your dehydrated yogurt?  Frig?  Freezer?  I am very intrigued.  I would never have thought about dehydrating yogurt!



I put it in the fridge--it doesn't usually last very long though.  I spread mine out on the liners on the tray and try to get the edges higher (I use a big frosting spatula) I try to cover the whole liner and spread it out around an 1/8 of inch on the inside.  when its dry I roll it up and cut it into bite size pieces with a clean scissor and put back in to dry the cut edges up a bit.  if it doesn't let loose when rolling it--it isn't ready and I just put it back in.  there are articles on google also

I usually buy 3-4, 5 pound containers of yogurt when I do it and I could probably get another one in there.  I have people asking when I am going to make more of it


----------



## MGM (Aug 29, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> What Giant Squirrel came to your house ?
> LOL
> 
> Hmmm speaking of outside.  Anyone ever put it on the deck/desk table during good weather due to the heat inside issue?  I don't mean in the rain or dead of winter.  Just wonder if there were any issues... other then attracting wildlife


Didn't need to be giant...regular sized ones were plenty effective.
I had put it outside when drying apples or cherries or kale for years, but then once did walnuts. But I was thinking ahead, and put an upside-down laundry basket over top. So I ended up with a chewed-up laundry basket and a chewed-through cord. Unfortunately, it wasn't even running at the time  (i had briefly unplugged it as I was worried about it over-heating in full sun): maybe a little shock would have warned them away.
Anyway, when she heard about it, my wife said "It's getting that you can't even put nuts out on the deck without squirrels getting into them!"
(I mean, when you put it THAT way....)


----------



## rjuconnfan (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought an inexpensive one at Walmart to do my dried herbs for soaps. I do plantain, dandelion, jewelweed, and mints; I use them for infusions in oils and for teas for soap. I do wish it had a timer.  I am intrigued by doing yogurt........and would love to do meat and fruits. What kind of tray or liner will work for yogurt?  Also, is it same to assume that the dehydrator I use on the herbs and greens is ok to do meat etc and vice versa?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 31, 2019)

GypsySoul said:


> I have two non brand name Excaliber square dehydrators and have used them for many years.  I have a friend with a the real deal and compared to the price I can't find a whole lot of difference.  Just make sure that there is a fan in the back and that it has temp control.  I just could not afford the price.  I have dehydrated so much from meats, herbs, and fruit leathers, all with great success.


Do you have a pic of them ? And what brand ? 
There are a few on Amazon that are clearly the same  but different names.


----------



## Susie (Aug 31, 2019)

I hear good things about the Cabela's dehydrators.  And they are cheaper than Excalibur's.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 2, 2019)

I bought this one from Amazon and it is doing Very well !
It has been going almost non stop for the past 2 weeks


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> ...Anyone ever put it on the deck/desk table during good weather due to the heat inside issue?...



Yes, I sometimes put a dehydrator on a table under a roof so it's outdoors but protected. Some foods are just plain smelly, such as onions and garlic. Some foods can trigger allergies or respiratory problems. Garlic and mushrooms are two examples.

A lot of dehydrating can be done in the fall when the extra warmth in the house isn't a problem.

Elderberry harvest is in  August, however, and that's a problem. I put up with drying them indoors this year, but I'd prefer to dry them outdoors if possible. The catch is finding a safe place protected from damage and weather that also has electrical service. Elderberries take 1 1/2 to 2 days to dry, and the weather doesn't usually cooperate for that long.

If the stuff I'm dehydrating only takes a short time to dry (July elderflower only needs 12 hours or so), sometimes I'll set up the dehydrator batch to run indoors during the night and morning and just live with  the unwanted heat.

edit for @Susie -- We have 1 old Exalibur and 2 Cabellas. Good luck with both so far (knock on wood). Excaliburs cost considerably more than Cabellas for the same capacity. There are pros and cons to both brands -- I don't absolutely prefer one over the other.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said: ↑
...Anyone ever put it on the deck/desk table during good weather due to the heat inside issue?...

I guess I have never had an issue with any heat coming off of mine--but it does get put out in the garage for onions and mushrooms---I did onions a year ago and can still smell them faintly in the garage when its humid outside.  mushrooms smell like dirty feet when drying


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 2, 2019)

LOL I am currently drying mushrooms.  Some smell but I didn't find it too bad.  My DD on the other hand was mortified that I did that inside lol

I completely missed the Elderberries this year.  I couldn't find any   And I wanted them so bad !!!  But I have Turkey Tail mushrooms for Tea that I can use for Immune boost @DeeAnna .

I do have Ginger and lemons I want to dehydrate for tea for the Winter.
I have a deck with a table and a big umbrella.  I have just been waiting on good weather so I can do it with out wetness.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 2, 2019)

I am in the middle of apples.  I missed out on peaches and pears this year and it was too wet this year for strawberrie, they molded--bummer.  I need to coordinate soap making and dehydrating better next year.  I am going to miss my fruit this winter


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have apples in now, but as soon as DD finds them they will be gone


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I have apples in now, but as soon as DD finds them they will be gone



I have a list of people waiting for them  --ya really gotta try yogurt--your DD will love it too


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 2, 2019)

Mushrooms might not be a deal breaker for me if I dried them indoors, but my spouse is definitely allergic to morels. If I dried morels in the house and his body reacted to whatever weird mushroom chemicals were floating around in the air, I'd never forgive myself.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ok, Red Delicious apples taste bland when dehydrated   But slightly over ripe mangos are great 
I have dried Honey Mushrooms, Miatake, Chicken of the woods and Turkey Tails.
Several herbs and wild plants.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Red Delicious apples taste bland


the best I have found so far are honeycrisp--and I always add cinnamon sugar to mine too, they maybe not be super healthy but they are super good


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 2, 2019)

My DH likes cortland to dry because it doesn't brown, but I don't think this apple has a lot of flavor. It might look purty, but flavor is way more important to me.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 2, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the best I have found so far are honeycrisp--and I always add cinnamon sugar to mine too, they maybe not be super healthy but they are super good


Honeycrisp is what I make my apple pies with. Either by themselves or with a Gala or 2 mixed in... 

Sorry I can't contribute to the dehydrating convo as I don't have one and have never used one.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 2, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Honeycrisp



my friends have 5 trees of them--they are a wonderful apple aren't they?


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 3, 2019)

I will try the Honey crisp and the Gala (we get these regularly anyway).


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 3, 2019)

If you like Honey Crisp (I do), look for SweeTango apples. We bought some from our local orchard along with Honey Crisp to compare. ST apples are just as crunchy and super juicy as HC, but a bit more tartness and IMO a more distinct apple flavor. I think most people will like ST as well or better than HC. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SweeTango


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 3, 2019)

will keep my eye open for Sweet Tango--thanks.  I also will be watching out for the First Kiss apples from the UofM.  they are supposed to be like Honey Crisp but be ready to harvest 4 weeks earlier.  sounds like the will be called Rave in other states


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 3, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> If you like Honey Crisp (I do), look for SweeTango apples. We bought some from our local orchard along with Honey Crisp to compare. ST apples are just as crunchy and super juicy as HC, but a bit more tartness and IMO a more distinct apple flavor. I think most people will like ST as well or better than HC.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SweeTango


I'll have to look for these. I like tartness in my apple pies as well, and will usually use Granny Smith apples just to get that tartness...


----------

